# X-Trail rear bumper/fender removal



## reallyfree (Sep 16, 2005)

Rookie member joined in desparation over my dented new x-trail. Cant believe how soft the bumper corners are on my x-trail after just 'touching' our Audi in the drive. The dent is next to the red round reflector, and after an hour now the paint has started to craze 
I think the large dent should 'pop' out but cant quite quite get my hand behind to pop it out. Removed all the bolts i can see to remove the bumper but it wont come off - can someone out there help? Perhaps you have fitted a towbar and know how to remove it?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi mate,

Try to follow the rear bumer removal instructions pictured below, as there quite a few bolts and clips you need to remove before the bumper comes-off.



Hope this helps.

P.S. Print the pic in A4 size, so you can easily read it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry, the link to the pic has died for some reason.

Here is a new link (Marc, can you pls. edit my post with the new link and delete this one?)


----------



## reallyfree (Sep 16, 2005)

cheers jalal, you saved my day. I had take all the bolts our barr two shown on the pic and it was helpful to know where the clips were.

For you info the dent popped out easily after heating with a hair dryer but it took all day to get back to its original form. The paint is still crazed slightly but apart from that - good as new!

cheers

Richard


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Good stuff Rich :thumbup: 

There is no better feeling than saving yourself some money by doing it yourself, instead of paying a smash repairer who would have probably done the same


----------



## Martin Pineda (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi Mate,

It's been more than a decade since you posted this but could there be a chance that you still have the photo around? I would need help to remove the rear bumper on my car. Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Find the exterior section of the service manual. It will show you where all the bolts and clips are, and how to undo it. There is a link to it in the top sticky section of the X trail thread section.


----------

